# Some Interesting Rules in 03 AutoX



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The BIG thing is that SM2 now allows up to 4.0L (yeap FOUR), for OHC forced induction engines. This means supercharged MZ3s. :thumbup: :lmao:

And start chopping, they allow down to 2100 pounds.  But replacement hoods are specifically allowed. 

And as I read the rules, SM cars can slip to SM2 due to displacement/weight. So a late model (3.2L) M3 (E36 or E46)could run forced induction and run SM2.

Some changes in Stock class shocks. Adjustable spring perches no longer have to be welded, just set at stock height. NO coil overs though as springs have to stay stock. Only double adjustable shocks (no triples) and no external resevoir shocks.

For some odd reason all Z3 6 cylinder (M and non-M) run in ASP, while E36 M3s run in BSP. Not sure a 2.3L Z3 could be made competitive.

Of course most people know that in general Ms moved down in stock classes. E46 M3 and '01+ MZ3 in A Stock. '00- MZ3 and E36 M3 into B Stock.

Could be an interesting year. :thumbup:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> *The BIG thing is that SM2 now allows up to 4.0L (yeap FOUR), for OHC forced induction engines. This means supercharged MZ3s. :thumbup: :lmao:
> 
> And start chopping, they allow down to 2100 pounds.  But replacement hoods are specifically allowed.
> 
> ...


Weren't E36 M3s in B stock last year?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Some Interesting Rules in 03 AutoX*



JST said:


> *Weren't E36 M3s in B stock last year? *


Thats where I remember them running last year


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I thought they were AS, BSP. The '00- MZ3 was AS. '01+ and E46 M3 was SS.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

It looks like you guys were right.

I just checked the classification page and the E36 M3 in BS is not shown as a change.

Interesting though, is while Stock classes changed for several BMWs, SP classes didn't change. Oh well, SCCA doesn't always make sense.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> *I thought they were AS, BSP. The '00- MZ3 was AS. '01+ and E46 M3 was SS. *


IIRC, the M3 LTW was AS. Maybe that's what you were thinking of.

E36 M3s will never be competitive in BS as long as that is where Corvettes are classed.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> *
> E36 M3s will never be competitive in BS as long as that is where Corvettes are classed. *


Only C4 Corvettes. C5s are SS and SM2. C4s do pose a pretty serious threat in the class, but a skilled E36 M3 driver won't find the handicap to be that bad.


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

B stock belongs to S2000's , e-36's have litle chance nationally in BS. BSP and especially SM are whole other stories. Look at results from last year
scca.org


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *Only C4 Corvettes. C5s are SS and SM2. C4s do pose a pretty serious threat in the class, but a skilled E36 M3 driver won't find the handicap to be that bad. *


C4 Corvettes are A Stock. BS Corvettes are C2 and C3 ('63 - '82).

As for B Stock, I wonder how the '00- MZ3s will do?

The LTW is not classified as such in Stock, so it falls under the generic E36 M3 listing in B Stock. In SP, the Moutons site has it listed in both ASP and BSP. 

I also wonder about the 330 Performance Package in D Stock, but the Neon SRT-4 should be the car to beat there.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Oops, I didn't look far enough. LTW is NOT eligible for Stock, at all. Nor 325i M Technic.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> *C4 Corvettes are A Stock. BS Corvettes are C2 and C3 ('63 - '82).
> 
> As for B Stock, I wonder how the '00- MZ3s will do?
> *


Whoops, excuse me. Haven't actually read the classifications in a while.

Around here, David James and his A-Stock-last-year '99 M Coupe came in first in class, first in points overall. Of course, he is a nationals-caliber driver. I look forward to seeing him duke it out with the S2000s this season.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *Whoops, excuse me. Haven't actually read the classifications in a while.
> 
> Around here, David James and his A-Stock-last-year '99 M Coupe came in first in class, first in points overall. Of course, he is a nationals-caliber driver. I look forward to seeing him duke it out with the S2000s this season. *


I beat him in RAW time in the wet in November 
Not that it will ever happen again.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> *I also wonder about the 330 Performance Package in D Stock, but the Neon SRT-4 should be the car to beat there. *


I think that the limited avilability will keep the 330i ZHP from being a concern for me this summer in the DC area. I have been seeing the SRT-4s on the road though. :eeps: As a general thing, I do wonder if the SRT-4 will prove to be an ITR slayer. :dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *I think that the limited avilability will keep the 330i ZHP from being a concern for me this summer in the DC area. I have been seeing the SRT-4s on the road though. :eeps: As a general thing, I do wonder if the SRT-4 will prove to be an ITR slayer. :dunno: *


It will be interesting. Dodge does have a history of building some great cars for AutoX.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> *C4 Corvettes are A Stock. BS Corvettes are C2 and C3 ('63 - '82).
> 
> As for B Stock, I wonder how the '00- MZ3s will do?
> 
> ...


Is the Corvette classification new? Or is it that C4s run in BSP when in SP? I recall running in BSP against Travis Dixon, amongst a couple of others, in C4 Corvettes last year.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

JST said:


> *Is the Corvette classification new? Or is it that C4s run in BSP when in SP? I recall running in BSP against Travis Dixon, amongst a couple of others, in C4 Corvettes last year. *


I believe that C4s were AS and BSP last year.

The best online listings are here:
http://www.moutons.org/sccasolo/index.html

when you click the links to see the stock or street prepared lists, it will bring up the 2003 classes. If you change the "2003" int eh URLs to "2002" you can see last year's classes.


----------

